# 하지는



## vtlm23

I found an example sentence for "꽤" that goes like this: 같이 근무를 하지는 않았으나 그와는 꽤 가까웠던 사이였다, and I was just wondering how the placement of _는_ after _하지_ changes the implication/nuance of sentence, if at all. ((Many thanks in advance!))


----------



## chaeyun

I think 는 after 하지 is used in a similar nuance as "even though" in the sentence.
So you can understand "I was pretty close to him even though i didn't work with him"
but there is no big problem to understand without 는.


----------



## HyoYoon&!

Hope you understand my English...

'는' give a hint there will be more sentence/meaning

For example, 
1. 난 널 미워하지 않아
I don't hate you
2. 난 널 미워하지'는' 않아 
I don't hate you, (but.... ) 

1-a. 난 널 죽이지 않을꺼야
I'm not gonna kill you
2-a. 난 널 죽이진(지는) 않을꺼야
I'm not gonna kill you.. (but....)


As Chaeyun said, there is no problem if you don't use '는'.  but you can use '는 않다' when you give a hint or there will be a twist ( like twist of movie )
Native Koreans can guess/expect there is something other than the first sentence with '는'


----------



## yedo0905

Yes, I agree with the replies up above. 
는 is considered as but like what HyoYoon&! said.
So this changes the implication of the sentence by introducing that they are not in an environment to be close but they are.


----------

